# What arguments did Gregory I put forward for the primacy of the Pope?



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been searching the internet but cannot seem to find a document that summarizes the principle arguments that Gregory I used for the primacy of the Pope. I know (to some extent) what he asserted but I do not know the arguments he used to assert it.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rich, much hinges on what one means by "primacy". Gregory I believed the bishop of Rome was first among equals (not that he had jurisdiction over other sees) for the same basic reasons since Damasus and through Leo the Great: Matt. 16:18 "You are Peter and this rock ...", John 21:17 "[Peter] Feed my sheep".

The biggest development in papal primacy came through the influence of Hildebrand (who became Pope Gregory VII, 1073AD); he believed the pope had jurisdiction over the whole church, and even authority over secular rulers (i.e. the state). He proved this from various OT prophecies about Israel's King ruling the world (which are about Jesus!). Hildebrand did make the claim that the roman church has never erred. However, it was still along way from papal infallibility.

Because of these new developments the Western church became extremely centralized, canon law suddenly grew, celibacy was enforced, the schism occurred with the East (1054AD), and the crusades came into being. 

However, papal infallibility wasn't codified until 1870 at Vatican I; much of what precipitated this was fear of modernization that was occurring. It was an attempt to turn the clock back and find safety in an infallible authority.

Blessings.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe the place to check would be his letters - many of them can be found in the NPNF.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty,

What documents are you drawing from?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Apr 6, 2009)

Davidius said:


> Marty,
> 
> What documents are you drawing from?



Hey David, hope you're well.

If you're asking about the primary documents concerning Gregory the Great, then the most important sources for his views on the papal primacy are _Epistle_ 5.37 and 7.37. There you'll see his use of Matt. 16:18, John 21:17, and Luke 22:31. You'll also find comments he makes about the papacy in his _Moralia on Job_ 17.26.37, 26.26.45.

Gregory's position is a far cry from papal infallibility, but he did clearly believe that the Bishop of Rome had some special role over the universal church. He is an important figure in that he marks the end of the patristic era and the beginning of the medieval period.

Every blessing brother.


----------



## DTK (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Gregory's position is a far cry from papal infallibility, but he did clearly believe that the Bishop of Rome had some special role over the universal church. He is an important figure in that he marks the end of the patristic era and the beginning of the medieval period.



I would be interested in what you understand to have been Gregory's perception of his "special role over the universal church."

Thanks,
DTK


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Apr 9, 2009)

DTK said:


> I would be interested in what you understand to have been Gregory's perception of his "special role over the universal church."



Gregory believed that the *care *of the entire church had been entrusted to the Bishop of Rome: "by the authority of God, Peter [and the Roman bishops] holds principality in the church [universal]". This would involve teaching and administration. However, in Gregory's time lay rulers were still involved in the appointment of bishops in the church, and celibacy wasn't enforced (even though Gregory I loved the idea).

It is with Gregory VII (1073AD) and his influence (even before he became Pope) that the Pope's authority is raised, so that celibacy is enforced, and all lay involvement in the appointment of bishops was expunged. It was around this time that Cardinals came into being, as the only ones who could vote in Papal elections. The Pope now had authority over the church _and state_. Papal infallibility began to be mooted in the 12th century; and the idea grew little by little, until it was at its height in the 18th and 19th century, and hence gains definition at Vatican I, 1870.

Cheers.


----------



## DTK (Apr 9, 2009)

JohnOwen007 said:


> DTK said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested in what you understand to have been Gregory's perception of his "special role over the universal church."
> ...



Yes, but Gregory I located the see of Peter in three different apostolic sees...

*Gregory the Great (Gregory I c. 540-603): *Your most sweet Holiness has spoken much in your letter to me about *the chair of Saint Peter*, Prince of the apostles, saying that he himself now sits on it in the persons of his successors. And indeed I acknowledge myself to be unworthy, not only in the dignity of such as preside, but even in the number of such as stand. But *I gladly accepted all that has been said, in that he has spoken to me about Peter’s chair who occupies Peter’s chair.* And, though special honor to myself in no wise delights me, yet I greatly rejoiced because you, most holy ones, have given to yourselves what you have bestowed upon me. For who can be ignorant that holy Church has been made firm in the solidity of the Prince of the apostles, who derived his name from the firmness of his mind, so as to be called Petrus from petra. And to him it is said by the voice of the Truth, To thee I will give the keys of the kingdom of heaven (Matthew 16:19). And again it is said to him, And when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren (22:32). And once more, Simon, son of Jonas, lovest thou Me? Feed my sheep (John 21:17). *Wherefore though there are many apostles, yet with regard to the principality itself the See of the Prince of the apostles alone has grown strong in authority, which in three places is the See of one. *For he himself exalted the See in which he deigned even to rest and end the present life. He himself adorned the See to which he sent his disciple as evangelist. He himself stablished the See in which, though he was to leave it, he sat for seven years. Since then it is the See of one, and one See, *over which by Divine authority three bishops now preside*, whatever good I hear of you, this I impute to myself. If you believe anything good of me, impute this to your merits, since we are one in Him Who says, That they all may be one, as Thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee that they also may be one in us (John 17:21). _NPNF2: Vol. XII, Selected Epistles_, Book 7, Epistle 40 - To Eulogius, bishop.

*William J. La Due on the quote above:* Although his meaning is not entirely clear, Pope Gregory envisioned the see of Peter as being the principal see which gives firmness and stability to all the other churches. But he held to a threefold location *[i.e., Alexandria, Antioch, and Rome]* of the one chair of Peter, so that the one Petrine see seemed actually to be realized in three places—and that these three were somehow one. Save just for a couple of exceptions over his long pontificate, he never addressed any of the patriarchs in anything but a fraternal tone. He did not present himself as their superior, but as a brother, always sensitive to that special bond uniting the sees of Antioch, Alexandria, and Rome. William J. La Due, _The Chair of Saint Peter: A History of the Papacy_ (Maryknoll: Orbis Books, 1999), pp. 67-68.

How did that place Gregory in that position alone in his lifetime?

Thanks,
DTK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks again DTK for that information. It came in very useful for some research I was doing.


----------



## DTK (Apr 10, 2009)

Rich,

You're welcome and I'm glad to be of some small assistance.

Blessings,
DTK


----------

